# [ntpd] crash sur machine virtuelle (résolu)

## bagghera69

Bonjour,

J'ai mis en place un serveur avec kvm-qemu et libvirt pour gérer des machines virtuelles et ça fonctionne bien à part pour la 'date' des VMs.

Je sais qu'il faut bien mettre un ntp sur les VMs car les cycles d'horloges ne sont pas cohérent et les machines.

J'ai donc configurer  /etc/ntp.conf avec mon serveur NTP et mis le service NTPD au démarrage mais de temps en temps celui ci se plante. Le pid reste mais la daemon à disparu. 

J'ai rien de spécifique dans les logs...

Une idée ?

MerciLast edited by bagghera69 on Mon Nov 28, 2011 7:53 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## guilc

Je vois pas, il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas.

Que disent les logs système (/var/log/syslog ou /var/log/messages suivant ta configuration) quand le démon plante ?

PS : peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## barul

C'est vrai que là comme ça, je vois pas vraiment de raison flagrantes; les logs aident toujours à mieux voir le pourquoi du problème.

----------

## bagghera69

Bah ouai je me suis bien dis ça mais logs n'indique pas de plantage.

Bon ce matin ça tournait toujours, je le surveille avec Nagios pour voir si ça replante car j'ai peut être trouvé.

Dans les logs j'avais ça

Nov 25 00:31:40 ma_vm ntpd[30418]: ntpd 4.2.6p3@1.2290-o Sun Oct  9 18:42:03 UTC 2011 (1)

Nov 25 00:31:40 ma_vm ntpd[30419]: proto: precision = 11.390 usec

Nov 25 00:31:40 ma_vm ntpd[30419]: Listen and drop on 0 v4wildcard 0.0.0.0 UDP 123

Nov 25 00:31:40 ma_vm ntpd[30419]: Listen normally on 1 lo 127.0.0.1 UDP 123

Nov 25 00:31:40 ma_vm ntpd[30419]: Listen normally on 2 eth0 192.168.10.78 UDP 123

Nov 25 00:31:40 ma_vm ntpd[30419]: peers refreshed

et comme il est pas à l 'heure je met à jour avec ntpdate puis relance ntpd

ma_vm~ # ntpdate 192.168.101

25 Nov 08:36:45 ntpdate[32631]: step time server 192.168.10.1 offset 1599.441672 sec

ma_vm~ # /etc/init.d/ntpd restart

 * Stopping ntpd ...

 * start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting ntpd ...                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

Et en fait à 00:00 tous les jours je lance un script pour mettre à jour les bios sur toutes les machines. Sauf que sur la VM le bios :S

J'ai donc supprimé cette tâche et je vois si ça replante.

----------

## guilc

 *bagghera69 wrote:*   

> Et en fait à 00:00 tous les jours je lance un script pour mettre à jour les bios sur toutes les machines. Sauf que sur la VM le bios :S
> 
> J'ai donc supprimé cette tâche et je vois si ça replante.

 

C'est quoi ton script ? un simple hwclock --systohc ? Effectivement pas utile sur une VM !

Après, je pourrais pas t'aider plus s'il n'y a rien dans les logs, je n'utilise pas ntpd/ntpdate mais openntpd qui ne me pose aucun souci de stabilité  :Wink: 

----------

## bagghera69

 *Quote:*   

> C'est quoi ton script ? un simple hwclock --systohc ?

 

oui, c'est ça de copier des configurations    :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> mais openntpd qui ne me pose aucun souci de stabilité

 

J'irais peut être voir de ce coté car avec ntpd mes PC windows ne veulent pas de synchroniser dessus.

----------

## idiway

ntp et ntpdate ne font rarement bon ménage.

Pour ma part j'ai désinstallé ntpdate et pour mettre à jour l'heure au démarrage du system j'utilise ntp-client qui à le même fonctionnement que ntpdate mais géré par ntp

```
rc-update add ntp-client default

```

Depuis, plus de problème.

----------

## bagghera69

Oui mais ntp-client n'est pas un démon il me semble. donc si tu n'arrêtes jamais le serveur il risque de se décaler non ?

Moi j'ai

linux # rc-update show default | grep ntp

           ntp-client | default

           ntpd | default

Comme ça au démarrage il fait la requête au démarrage grâce à ntp-client puis le démon ntpd se lance.

----------

## idiway

C'est très bien. J'ai également les 2 ntp-client et ntpd . Tu peux enlever ntpdate et faire

```
 /etc/init.d/ntp-client restart
```

Le message   *Quote:*   

> * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ... 

     va s'afficher, mais pas de panique, il n'utilise pas ntpdate qui de mémoire n'est plus dans le portage.

----------

## bagghera69

En fait je n'utilisait pas ntpdate en tant que service mais en tant que commande.

La même qui est utilisé dans ntp-client.

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai également les 2 ntp-client et ntpd

 

Sauf que à quoi ça sert d'avoir 2 services qui font la même chose ? Si je veux pas que ma machine soit serveur ntp je peux virer ntpd ?

----------

## idiway

 *bagghera69 wrote:*   

> Sauf que à quoi ça sert d'avoir 2 services qui font la même chose ?

 

Ils ne font pas la même chose ou plutôt pas de la même façon. L'un (ntp-client) change "brutalement" l'heure, ce qui peut poser des  problèmes dans certains cas. L'autre, ntpd, travaille en douceur en corrigeant la vitesse d'horloge plutôt que l'heure pour faire en sorte que le décalage n'apparaisse pas.

Quand un système n'est plus à l'heure du tout -> ntp-client, après, en fonctionnement stabilisé -> ntpd.

----------

## xaviermiller

Le serveur ntpd d'openntpd permet de remettre l'heure immédiatement au démarrage avec l'option -s  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Le serveur ntpd d'openntpd permet de remettre l'heure immédiatement au démarrage avec l'option -s 

 

Tout a fait, et c'est même plus fin que ça : il règle "brutalement" l'horloge si et seulement si la dérive est > 3 minutes. Sinon, il règle progressivement, comme si "-s" n'était pas spécifié. Bref, c'est pas mal, perso je laisse toujours cette option au démarrage.

----------

## El_Goretto

/me rajoute discrètos une petite option sur sa machine...

----------

## Poussin

Ben perso, je préfère garder mon net-misc/ntp qui ne m'a jamais fait défaut, mais c'est une question de choix. L'un ou l'autre, ça devrait fonctionner.

Petit rappel:

ntpd: permet de rester synchronisé

ntp-client: synchro brutale -> intéret limité!

Sous windows, je pense qu'il n'y a qu'une seule horloge (je peux me tromper), mais chez nous, c'est différent. Il y a la hardware clock (celle qui apparait dans le bios) et la clock système(celle que l'on voit sous  linux). Au démarrage, le système peut utiliser la hwclock pour initialisé la clock système. Cela se configure dans /etc/conf.d/hwclock:

```

# If you want to set the system time to the current hardware clock

# during bootup, then say "YES" here. You do not need this if you are

# running a modern kernel with CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS set to y.

# Also, be aware that if you set this to "NO", the system time will

# never be saved to the hardware clock unless you set

# clock_systohc="YES" above.

clock_hctosys="YES"

```

Mais ce n'est pas obligatoire. On peut utiliser en lieu et place quelque chose comme ntp-client qui, au démarrage, va mettre l'heure système à jour (l'un n'empêchant pas l'autre).

Par contre, utiliser en cours d'utilisation un brol qui met à jour l'heure avec violence, je dis non! Certains softs examinent l'heure de modification des fichiers afin de conditionner une action (exemple simple: make). On peut alors se retrouver avec des incohérences qui ne se seraient pas produite avec une mise à jour souple de l'heure. Donc, les ntpdate/ntp-client ... à proscrire hors du cas du démarrage de machine!

----------

## bagghera69

Franchement merci pour toutes vos précisions car j'avais jamais trop compris les différences en tout ça.

C'est vachement intéressant tout ça   :Very Happy: 

Du coup ce WE j'ai quand même compris pourquoi j'avais ce problème d'écart de temps.

En fait dans la nuit je fais une "pause" de mes machines pour faire une sauvegarde du fichier img.

Je sais que le mieux ça serait de les mettre sur un système de fichier partagé mais pour l'instant j'en ai pas les moyens   :Sad: 

Du coup ça stoppe l'horloge et quand je les relance j'ai perdu 20 minutes. Du coup je relance les ntpd et ntp-client à la remise en route...  :Surprised: 

----------

